# East Cape Black Ops Evo



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Heard it from a birdie that East Cape is coming out with a Carbon Evo. Happy New Year!


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Lol...not quite. But you could always have gotten a carbon Evo. I'm sure once the info is out the other builders are going to follow suit though, dropping 70-100lbs from a skiff without changing the layup or charging the customer more $.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

What prinjm6 is referring to is called the Black Ops Package (no extra cost) and as he says offers a significant weight savings for those looking for a lighter build.


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

what is the disadvantage of this build if no extra cost?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

B_ONE said:


> what is the disadvantage of this build if no extra cost?


Yes I do not understand Why someone wouldn’t do it, seems odd to offer as an option. Chittum uses some carbon on all builds and then has two optional carbon packages that further reduce weight and increase cost.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Well you’ve got early adopters, main stream folks, and late adopters for everything. And you’ve got folks that are averse to change. And there’s probably folks that don’t need a lighter boat, and some that actually want a heavier boat for a better ride in rough water.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

In my experience, extra weight doesn’t improve ride. 

Happy 2020!


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

I think that heavier weight improves ride at the extreme spectrum (think regulator center consoles vs contender). 

100 lbs is very unlikely to make your skiff ride better.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't think its just the weight that makes it ride better. Its the material flex that cushions the ride.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Fishshoot said:


> Yes I do not understand Why someone wouldn’t do it, seems odd to offer as an option. Chittum uses some carbon on all builds and then has two optional carbon packages that further reduce weight and increase cost.


It is just another inside the hull finish option they offer; black ops, Awlgrip, gel coat. It just happens to be the lighter weight option and no extra cost vs Awlgrip or gel coat.
The only downside I could possibly see from the black ops is that the inside of your boat is black, which could make it difficult to see things down in the bilge. My Vantage has a full gloss white Awlgrip finish inside the hull and it doesn't really make much difference, just easy to wipe down. My new EVOx will have the black ops.

Regarding the initial post, East Cape is releasing a redesigned EVOv. Add the black ops to the new EVOv and it is a very cool boat. I considered the V before deciding on the X for shallower draft. Carbon and Kevlar construction have always been an option for any East Cape boat.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

what happened to the first style Evo they built? I saw just a handful built initially then nothing after that..all Evox’s.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Curious about the approximate cost for a new EVOx with this Black Ops package?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

TidewateR said:


> what happened to the first style Evo they built? I saw just a handful built initially then nothing after that..all Evox’s.


I think most guys favor the less draft vs a bit better big water ride.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

ifsteve said:


> I don't think its just the weight that makes it ride better. Its the material flex that cushions the ride.


Material flex, sounds good in fiberglass but not in aluminum as it only has just so many cycles before it fails


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

TidewateR said:


> what happened to the first style Evo they built? I saw just a handful built initially then nothing after that..all Evox’s.


The original V’s had a few oddities with the hull that made for some weird handling, hence the reason they a went to more Evo X. The new redesigned V looks like a great boat I would like to see more on it soon hopefully.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

DBStoots said:


> Curious about the approximate cost for a new EVOx with this Black Ops package?


$40k's. Watch some of the EVOx videos on the East Cape Youtube channel. They mention ballpark prices just about everytime.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

texasag07 said:


> The original V’s had a few oddities with the hull that made for some weird handling, hence the reason they a went to more Evo X. The new redesigned V looks like a great boat I would like to see more on it soon hopefully.


thanks that’s what I figured...they fell off the face of the earth & knew it wasn’t bc people were favoring the x model...If that were true, we would’ve still seen one or two original Evo’s built, but that wasn’t the case.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Not a diss to East Cape as those guys make beautiful skiffs and make a living doing something I could only dream of but, the Evo v was the weirdest handling skiff I have ever driven. When coming out of turns it rolled on its axis from one side all the way to the other. It made for a pretty sketchy ride. Glad to hear they have done some redesigns as it’s a really pretty skiff and East Cape hands down makes the nicest live wells in the industry in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2020)

jay.bush1434 said:


> $40k's. Watch some of the EVOx videos on the East Cape Youtube channel. They mention ballpark prices just about everytime.


Kevin does a pretty nice walk around in their videos


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Weight savings go further than just the material used.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2020)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Weight savings go further than just the material used.


Much much further!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Didn't kevin do video with an evo in ankle deep water saying its floats shallower than most and is OG glass layup?if true why would you need carbon


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Charles Hadley said:


> Didn't kevin do video with an evo in ankle deep water saying its floats shallower than most and is OG glass layup?if true why would you need carbon


Ding ding ding. We have a winner.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Going from 3 AGM batteries to 3 Lithium batteries can save you as much weight as fiberglass vs carbon, and for a lot less money... atleast in the short term


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Half Shell said:


> Going from 3 AGM batteries to 3 Lithium batteries can save you as much weight as fiberglass vs carbon, and for a lot less money... atleast in the short term


That depends a LOT on what Li ion batteries you are willing to use in your boat. I looked at this for my build and ultimately wasn't going to spend the extra $2500 to go with a Li system. Li Pros was the only system I was comfortable enough. There are other less expensive approaches for sure.

But the whole weight thing is great for discussion but the reality is most of it is just banter. The only thing that really matters is whether or not your boat, as set up for actual fishing, can get you to where you need to be and is light enough that you can pole it.

Shoot for most of us we could save a lot of weight by two things.
1. Don't bring every piece of tackle we own for a day on the water.
2. Hit the gym.....lol


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> That depends a LOT on what Li ion batteries you are willing to use in your boat. I looked at this for my build and ultimately wasn't going to spend the extra $2500 to go with a Li system. Li Pros was the only system I was comfortable enough. There are other less expensive approaches for sure.


Carbon/Kevlar was going to cost me almost $7,000 to save 150 lbs when I bought my boat. 

Three Lifeline or Full River AGM Group 27 batteries were $1100. Three Relion LiFeP04 batteries were going to run $3000 and save me 180 lbs. $1900 difference for that 180 lbs.

If you figure only 5 years use for the LiFePO4 which is about half of what they projected, it would take 15 years for saving weight in the hull to equal out. 

I suppose these figures will vary by size and maker of boat and how many batteries you need to replace.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Half Shell your $7K for carbon/kevlar was a lot more than what I was looking at. For sure doing Li batteries over that makes sense.


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

I find odd that some don’t think weight affects ride on a skiff ( small boat ) .... ever put some weight in the bed of a truck and feel the difference ? And I’m not talking about a pallet of sod . Maybe just a few bags of concrete .... Hell my skiff always rides better when I bring a buddy= 200lbs ....


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

wardicus said:


> I find odd that some don’t think weight affects rice on a skiff ( small boat ) .... ever put some weight in the bed of a truck and feel the difference ? And I’m not taking about a pallet of sod . Maybe just a few bags of concrete .... Hell my skiff always rides better when I bring a buddy= 200lbs ....


For me, the weight savings is more important when I'm poling the boat both in how hard I have to push and draft. Where I fish, when I say we are skinny, we are often in 10-12" of water. Certainly the ride across the bay feels better with the extra weight of my buddy, especially when they are sitting forward


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Kevin is lurking on here today, surprised he hasn’t chimed in...


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

jay.bush1434 said:


> For me, the weight savings is more important when I'm poling the boat both in how hard I have to push and draft. Where I fish, when I say we are skinny, we are often in 10-12" of water. Certainly the ride across the bay feels better with the extra weight of my buddy, especially when they are sitting forward


Absolutely the weight savings and what’s worth it or not is totally personal . Everyone needs are different . I was just saying I know when I have an additional 100 pounds or more On the boat . I’m sure thats magnified by the fact that I have a small very light skiff ... of course it will be felt more . My buddy runs an 18hpx feels like a f250 to me . Can handle gear anglers coolers everything without too much perceived difference .


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

wardicus said:


> I find odd that some don’t think weight affects ride on a skiff ( small boat ) .... ever put some weight in the bed of a truck and feel the difference ? And I’m not taking about a pallet of sod . Maybe just a few bags of concrete .... Hell my skiff always rides better when I bring a buddy= 200lbs ....


Completely agree with you on this. Weight and where you put it can make a huge difference on the ride. Just limiting the amount the bow pops up when it hits a wave can be all the difference.


----------

